# Brady and Dugan update



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here are some recent pictures of Brady and Dugan. The boys really seem to enjoy having each other around They love to wrestle and play together.

Nap time









Happy Brady









tug a toy









Snoozing boy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They are adorable!
Great photos!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe Karen, those are really cute pics!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to see they are best buds !


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Karen, 
Very cute photos! Brady does look so happy to have his little brother


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Karen, they are so, so cute together! I'm so glad to hear they're best buds. I love the "Happy Brady" and "Naptime" pictures the best.
Gina


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Awww...they are sooooooo precious!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Great pics! That second one of Brady is one of the cutest pics I've ever seen of him!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They sure look like a great "fit". That happy Brady is a great picture!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, your boys are so cute! I love that picture of Brady too!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I agree--Brady really does look "happy" in that picture. It's nice to see them together.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. I love the one of Dugan's nose. Glad they're having fun together.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What did Brady do without a little brother? They both look so happy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Who are you kidding Linda???? He went after Freddie!! 

Love those pictures of my godbaby and lover boy!! 
(Yes Sheri - Dugan is one of my godbabies too)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the cute pics Karen, I agree, Brady really looks happy. This forum is so bad for my lingering MHS


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maryam, ARe you going to come up for the next playdate? I am told that I am really good at helping people find puppies!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Maryam, ARe you going to come up for the next playdate? I am told that I am really good at helping people find puppies!!!


Sounds too dangerous, won't come eace:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Karen, Brady looks so happy. And Dugan is a little dollface. And I see you have taken to playing fair. One shot both of them, one shot Brady, One shot both, One shot Dugan. LOL. I do that...I can't seem to post a photo of one of them without feeling I am being unfair to the other.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those are great pictures of the boys. It gets hard to remember what it was like with just one after awhile. They definitely look like they fit well together.

I must admit I love the smiling Brady and the Dugan nose picture, and the tug of war with the toy, and . . . well you get the drift. Fun shots!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen, they are sooooo cute!!!! I'm so happy to see them so happy. Seamus and Finnegan are just about there too!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures Karn, I cant wait to get my hands on these boys this summer.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Adorable little guys. They look like the best of "buds." Soooo sweet.


----------

